# Anyone still had nausea after miscarriage??



## grenouille

Hi everyone,
Looks like I'm going through a 2nd miscarriage :( I was so sure this time it was going to work... and here I am again. I'm so scared now, I really want this 1st baby....

In march I miscarried at 4.5 weeks. It was hard but I guess I hadn't really had time to realize I was pregnant. I waited to try as we bought a house and had some work to do... but all that time I was feeling excited about getting pregnant again...

On monday I was suppose to be 8+3 and went it for an ultrasound because I had some light spotting. Turns out I only measured 6+6 ( 6+2 with the vaginal U/S) and they couldn't find the heartbeat. I'm getting some blood tests done and I'm supposed to get the results tomorrow. There's still a slight chance that I could be pregnant... I'm still only spotting and have had no cramps.

The weird thing when I think about it now, my nausea and vomiting started when I would have lost the baby. How is this possible? Can m/c trigger nausea?? I still have it. And I thought it was a sign everything was going well :( Anyone else experienced this??
Also my boobs are still sore. I had this for 2 or 3 days after my first mc but now it would have been 2 weeks....


Another weird thing is the lady who did the ultrasound mentionned there seemed to be another tiny empty sac. She said it could be filled with blood or liquid, there's no way to know but it could have been a twin that didn't develop. Now I'm kind of hoping that's what this miscarriage is and that I still have a healthy baby inside of me but that's really wishfull thinking... The dates don't really work. :nope:


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww so sorry! I would wait to get the blood work back. I had a similar situation. I had some spotting for about 6 days at 5/6 weeks pregnant. I went in for an U/S at about 7 weeks and they just saw an empty sac. My doc ordered repeat blood tests and my hormone levels were over 20,000- far high enought to have seen a heartbeat.

To answer your question though, I had a lot of pg symptoms after my MC, probably even stronger than I did when I was pg. Sore BB, nausea, no appetite, and backaches. It was so upsetting because my body felt pregnant, but there was no baby. It took a few weeks for my hormones to drop low enough to feel normal again.


----------



## tu123

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Once i found out about my MC via scan i didnt actually MC until 8 weeks later. About 6 weeks were still affected by morning sickness as teh hcg was still quite high. I STILL have a bit of hch in my system.

I ended up getting some stemitil from the doctor for the nausea as it was so bad. I wouldnt have minded teh sickness if there was actually something growing!

It is the hcg that causes the morning sickness. Whilst the sac is still in place you will still keep a certain level in your blood stream.:cry:


----------



## grenouille

Little update today.. I'm copying what I wrote in another thread :

I went to get my results today... I was expecting the worst (even though I still have pregnancy symptoms).

I was told that my HGC levels increased! However they didn't double, but since they are pretty high the doctor explained that I could be close to reaching my plateau. (I had no idea the hormones stopped rising..!)

He's sending me for another ultrasound tuesday. Because the baby didn't measure what it should if I was really 9 weeks tomorrow, there could be a problem with its development, so it might end with a miscarriage anyway. Or maybe the ultrasound wasn't accurate. There's no way to know for sure right now.

So... even though it's not looking really good, there's still a little bit of hope..


----------



## bernerdbutt

I'm not really sure whether I should share this with you because everyone is different and worrying doesn't help.

But, I was supposed to be 9+4 today. My ultrasound this morning showed about 6 weeks and no heartbeat. Three weeks ago, I was vomiting every moment I was not sleeping. I have had sore boobs, constant nausea, a yeast infection, inconvenient hair growth, food aversions, all the normal symptoms. I never got cramps or bleeding the whole time. My ultrasound this morning was routine...well it was supposed to be. So, I guess it is totally possible to continue with the symptoms even after...cruel joke.

If your doctor gave you hope, I say be hopeful. There is no reason to worry needlessly. Get rest, snuggle your OH, and pray to whatever you believe in that your baby is ok. I hope everything works out for you. Please keep us posted. 

I'll be sending happy thoughts your way. *Hugs*


----------



## Twinkie210

I really hope you get good news Tuesday! 
My Hcg continued to go up the whole time, but my baby never grew enough to be seen on an U/S. At 19 days dpo it was 1400 then it was 2100 at 21 days dpo, by 30 days dpo (when I had my U/S) it was over 20,000. Because my body didn't realize the baby was gone, I ended up with a D&C.

I agree with the last post though. If you doctor gave you hope, then by all means be hopeful!

Fingers crossed for you!


----------

